# Some Pictures I rediscovered :)



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

What a pretty baby.. I like her fur colors! Very pretty.


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)




----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She is so pretty!


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

*Thanks* :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

She's got some really pretty eyes


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Gray is not as common as other colors. Its always nice to see kitties with gray on them. She is very pretty! She looks like she has a sweet temperment?!!


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Oh she does, so sweet :!:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what a sweetie she is!


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks  :!:


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

She's so cute.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww! She's a cutie!


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

That is a beautiful creature! :luv


----------

